# Would you pay to watch live video of a concert?



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi all -

A poll here, since I am trying to build a business case for a project. If the following parameters were set, would you be a potential audience member for this type of concert?

Local/regional ensemble, no big names here.

Live video via Internet, direct feed from the sound board in the auditorium, the same way radio/tv stations setup.

A $5 donation or more.

Would you watch?
Would you donate?

Poll follows


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I would watch the odd one but unless both performance and video quality were of a high standard I would certainly not pay. also they would probable eat up a large share of my meagre 5GB/mth


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Andante: it of course makes sense that if your Internet connection were a pay-as-you-use model, then live streaming would not be cost-effective. We used to have that model in the US, but once the technology changed, bandwidth became much cheaper.

Individual tech setups aside, I'm trying to gauge the level of interest in live music via Internet, especially since many people who have Internet lack a live classical music venue within a reasonable traveling distance. 

BTW - the initial assumption is that the broadcast itself is of high quality - no cheap "webcams", and that audio is a direct digital feed. The ensembles wold be skilled amateur to varying levels of pro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

OK, but we are way behind you, so if we take a 2 1/2hr concert what would the average consumption be?


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Video webcasting averages 400 kbps (kilobytes per second) to get a 96k audio stream and a 300+ video stream.

That is the absolute minimum we have used in the past, but recently I have been experimenting with a 200 max setup - it means the window to watch the video would be small, 180 pixels wide but it would make it more accessible for low bandwidth users.

The small size would be approx. 1.7Gb of data in 2.5 hours.

We still have a few of those in the US - mostly rural users watching on satellite.

I don't want to turn this into a tech forum, but we do plan on rolling out a proof of concept possibly late next month with a small symphony concert.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

I attend about 6 concerts/yr the cost for subscription tickets is only NZ$35-40 each + travel say $50, + Motel $125-150 so allow $250 for my Wife and self approx, watching a Video would be heaps cheaper but for me it would have to be stereo with a HD pic that would fill a 42inch screen, I would think that would be next to impossible, plus you would never get the atmosphere. Having said that I do think that there would be a market for it, just not for me  best of luck and keep us informed.


----------

